# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du lịch một mình: Buồn và vui

## hangnt

Có thể cố tình hoặc bất đắc dĩ, bạn đã từng hoặc cũng sẽ có lúc đi du lịch một mình. Cũng như du lịch với một hay nhiều người, du lịch một mình cũng đầy đủ những buồn - vui đặc trưng của nó.


Tuy thế, vì là một mình, nên bạn nên có sự chuẩn bị trước, cả về tâm lý và điều kiện vật chất/vật dụng đem theo.


Ý định đi đâu đó một mình đã có từ khá lâu, nhưng nó đã đến vào đúng dịp sinh nhật của tôi. Điểm đến là Phú Quốc vào những ngày cuối năm vắng khách du lịch. Sẵn sàng và háo hức, nhưng không hồi hộp và mất quá nhiều thời gian chuẩn bị cho nó, chuyến đi một mình lần đầu tiên trong đời của tôi diễn ra tương đối êm ả.

*Buồn:*

Vẫn nói đùa với bạn bè từ lâu, rằng đi chơi một mình buồn nhất là lúc cần nói xấu đứa bàn bên cạnh (trong quán ăn) mà không biết nói với ai. Quả đúng vậy! Bực bội khó chịu một mình đã đành, mà cám cảnh nhất (và cũng tức cười nhất) là lúc phải cười một mình. Tủm tà tủm tỉm thật đúng như... con hâm.

Đi một mình thì đương nhiên mọi chi phí đều tăng lên, từ ăn, ở cho đến đi lại. Nhưng điều khó chịu hơn nữa là gặp hàng ăn ngon, bạn cũng sẽ không ăn được thoải mái đẫy đà như khi có bạn đồng hành, vì có vẻ hơi bất tiện khi một mình một bàn ăn mà bạn cứ chén hết món này đến món khác. Chợ đêm Phú Quốc, hải sản tươi ngon và rẻ bằng một nửa, thậm chí một phần ba trong thành phố. Tín đồ ẩm thực là tôi hoa mắt lên vì chọn và háo hức thử. Thế nhưng tôi dám chắc rằng mình sẽ ăn được nhiều gấp đôi nếu chỉ có thêm một người đi cùng. (Tôi hy vọng bạn sẽ không giống tôi và sẽ vượt qua được điều này).


Những tưởng đi một mình thì muốn đi đâu thì đi, muốn làm gì thì làm - không bận tâm đến quyết định của người bên cạnh. Ấy thế nhưng bạn sẽ có xu hướng rút ngắn hành trình của mình lại chỉ vì đi một mình. Có những nơi mà lẽ ra nếu có bạn đồng hành, bạn sẽ giành nhiều thời gian hơn cho nó. Ít nhất là nán lại để chụp ảnh, bình phẩm, hoặc nhiều trò vui khác mà dứt khoát chỉ thực hiện được khi có từ 2 người trở lên. Chính vì thế mà hành trình của tôi đã bị rút gọn lại trong khu vực Nam Đảo, và tự nhủ để dành Bắc Đảo vào một dịp khác.

*Vui:*

Đi du lịch một mình thì tha hồ tự quyết, tự khám phá mọi nơi mọi chốn và không cần bận tâm đến người thứ hai, đặc biệt là những vấn đề đau đầu về thời gian, địa điểm, hành trình...

Du lịch một mình có nghĩa là tự đẩy ta vào tận đáy của sự cô đơn. Ở điểm này, có lẽ nó là con dao hai lưỡi. Nếu tâm lý đủ tốt, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự tuyệt vời của nó, bằng không, cầm chắc là nỗi tuyệt vọng không gì cứu vớt được. Nhưng tại sao lại là tuyệt vời? Đó là khi bạn được lắng nghe bản thân mình rõ nhất, nhận ra được những điểm mạnh và điểm yếu của mình một cách dễ dàng hơn. Và qua đó, chắc chắn bạn sẽ học được thêm nhiều điều mà không thể nào dự đoán trước được trước chuyến đi.


Khi đi một mình, bạn cũng sẵn sàng trải lòng hơn với những người lạ. Giúp đỡ người lạ, trò chuyện với người lạ (để học thêm những điều mới) là những điều ít gặp hơn khi bạn có người đồng hành bên cạnh. Và tin tôi đi, việc giúp đỡ và trò chuyện với người lạ sẽ đem lại cho bạn rất nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị, không mua được bằng tiền.

Cuối cùng thì tôi nhận ra mình không phải là fan của du lịch một mình. Nhưng dù thế nào đi nữa, tôi vẫn rất vui và hài lòng với chuyến đi một mình (có khi sẽ là duy nhất) đó. Thậm chí, có thể xem đó là một trong những sinh nhật hạnh phúc nhất của tôi.




> *Những vật dụng bạn nên đem theo khi đi du lịch một mình:*
> 
> - Túi thuốc
> 
> - Một quyển sách
> 
> - Một chiếc máy ảnh
> 
> - Điện thoại đầy pin và đầy tiền
> ...



_Theo: 24h_

----------


## girlcatinh

mình thấy đi 1 mình cũng hay đó chứ. muốn đi đâu mà mình thích nếu cần khoảng thời gian cho riêng mình mà k bị ai làm phiền

----------


## lunas2

cái con j kia

----------


## pigcute

Đôi khi đi du lịch 1 mình cũng rất tuyệt
Trai nghiệm nhiều điều mới khi nào về rủ bạn bè đi sau lúc đó tha hồ mà bốc phét

----------

